# What's the best way to repair this?



## EZ Land (Feb 5, 2011)

Wanted some expert opinions here..

Cracked corner of brick front house. What would be the best repair method? The house was probably built in the 50's or 60's. The corner of the house was nicked by a piece of equipment, the cracks weren't caused due to the house being unlevel, etc. The foundation isn't damaged. The cracked bricks are on the very corner- 1-3 inches from the corner. I tried to enlarge the picture, but you can see them. Would the correct way to repair it be to clean out the broken bricks, match them up to new ones, reinsert with mortar, and then try to match the paint? I'm going to attempt to repair them myself, since my company did the damage.

Any idea on approximate cost to repair? 

Thanks for the help.

Scott


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Removing them and matching them is what I would do. It only looks like about 10 in the picture piece of cake.

Grind out the mortar joints and carefully tap them out then finish cleaning up the old mortar. When you place the new ones be sure to use shims and tuck pointer and be sure to pack it solid, let it sit for a bit, pull the shims, rake the joints and go find the paint.


----------



## mhunkler (Mar 7, 2011)

i'm having a tough time seeing what your talking about... any chance you can show a closer pic?


----------



## EZ Land (Feb 5, 2011)

mhunkler said:


> i'm having a tough time seeing what your talking about... any chance you can show a closer pic?


 
Try this one... It's on the very corner at the bottom. 

Thanks!!


----------



## EZ Land (Feb 5, 2011)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> Removing them and matching them is what I would do. It only looks like about 10 in the picture piece of cake.
> 
> Grind out the mortar joints and carefully tap them out then finish cleaning up the old mortar. When you place the new ones be sure to use shims and tuck pointer and be sure to pack it solid, let it sit for a bit, pull the shims, rake the joints and go find the paint.


Thanks for the advice!! I really appreciate it.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

mhunkler said:


> i'm having a tough time seeing what your talking about... any chance you can show a closer pic?


 
Hmm I thought it was just me. Even the second pic doesn't really show much. Looks like poured concrete with form boards that have a brick pattern molded in them. 

Call a mason and it will look a lot better than DIY. :clap:


----------



## Michael Olding (Aug 5, 2008)

You know some times when you can't get an old brick to match and there is a clean break... use epoxy to weld it back together. Then gently fill the remaining crack in the brick face with a sculpting grout, texture it to match the brick texture, sand it out and then stain the repair area to blend with existing.

Works like a charm, less destructive and a lot less work, matches seamlessly and the customer will love you! (cause he won't be able to see where the crack was)


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks like Garden State brickface - u sure it's brick?


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm with Dak and Super, it doesn't look like real brick, either formed or faced.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

EZ Land said:


> Wanted some expert opinions here..
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


to quote dakzaaaag from another thread....my suggestion.


----------



## EZ Land (Feb 5, 2011)

lukachuki said:


> to quote dakzaaaag from another thread....my suggestion.


 LOL. Believe me...I would love to repair it with a D10.....


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I was looking at the wrong thing in the first picture, I thought those leaves are where the broken brick was.

I don't think real brick would break like that. I agree with the above and say epoxy that thing back on.


----------



## EZ Land (Feb 5, 2011)

Y'all are correct, it isn't real brick. But brick like siding. I think I can push it back in and epoxy it. It appears to have been broken before, as there is a bunch of old silicone caulk in the crack. it was barely touched my the tire of my skidsteer...of course that's 8000 lbs. barely touching something. Thanks for all the help. :thumbsup:


----------

